# sillarejo de piedra encintado



## Richard Beevor

Hello.
I'm looking at buildings in Jaén. Can anyone help with sillarejo de piedra encintado. 
Context:Edificio de viviendas con fachada en fábrica de sillarejo de piedra encintado...


----------



## iinnffooss

Rough ashlar es sillarejo. Para entender lo que quieres decir con "encintado" me vendría bien una imagen que muestre lo que buscas porque me temo que estos términos tan generales pueden tener distintos significados dependiendo del estilo en el que se usen y de la función que tengan.


----------



## iinnffooss

encintado = almohadillado? Entonces es rustication.


----------



## iinnffooss

encintado = biselado? Entonces es chamferred.


----------



## Richard Beevor

Thankyou. Your reply was interesting. I can't get a picture. i can see that I'll have to investigate more.


----------



## iinnffooss

What is encintado, the "sillarejo" or the "edificio"?  If it is the sillarejo, then it could be one of the suggestions above. If it is the building, then that "cinta" is probably called "string course". Without a picture, is all my head can do! 

Good luck!


----------



## Mabeba

Hello

I would bet it means that the stone pieces are only in corners and around doors & windows and the rest may be stucco or so...


----------



## iinnffooss

Then, those sillarejos in corners, windows and doors (where the architectonic strains are stronger) are called quoins.


----------



## Richard Beevor

And if they are "dinteles encintadas"?


----------



## Mabeba

Maybe it's not necessarily structural, it could be only decorative, but maybe quoin can be also decorative term?

In fact the word "encintado" , I have heard it always meaning the border of the pavement (encintado de aceras), that's why I have deduced what I formerly said.


----------



## iinnffooss

Richard Beevor said:


> And if they are "dinteles encintad*o*s"?



I guess it means rusticated or charmferred, depending on the kind of work the surface of the lintel received.


----------



## Richard Beevor

I can see that a photograph would relly help here. thanks for all the help.


----------



## borxa

I have a link to a picture for another description where they use the word "encintado".

The description is about a fountain in Galicia: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2323120

"Está realizada en piedra con encintado en blanco"

I don't know how to translate "encintado en blaco" referred to that picture.

Borxa


----------



## iinnffooss

On that photo, the "encintado" would be translated as "edging", "repointed" or "rejoint". In any case, I think that the word "encintado" for that picture is wrongly used. As far as I know, in Spanish it should be "rejunteado" (= to fill the gaps of the joints between stones with mortar).


----------



## borxa

iinnffooss, that's what I call a quick and comprehensive answer,

Thanks a lot!

Borxa


----------

